# Front-USB an MSI 6712



## Moritz123 (3. April 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne das FrontUSB-Panel an mein Mainboard anschließen, weiß aber nicht genau, welche Stecker an welche Steckplätze kommen, da die Bezeichnung der Kabel mit denen im Handbuch des Boards nicht übereinstimmt.

Hier die Angaben aus dem Handbuch des Boards(MSI 6712)

Tabelle:

```
PIN             |Description
  1|VCC   |2|VCC
  3|USB0-|4|USB1-
  5|SB0+ |6|USB1+
  7|GND   |8|GND
  9|KEY    |10|USBOC
```

Folgende Kabel stehen mir zur Verfügung:

1 grünes GND
1 grün-weißes GND
1 blau-weißen D0+
1 blaues D1+
1 oranges D1-
1 orange-weißes D0-
1 braunes VCC1
1 braun-weißes VCC0

Welches Kabel muss ich jetzt an welchen Steckplatz stecken?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Paule (3. April 2003)

das war bei meinem mainboard auch ein wenig problematisch , aber ich habs dan nach nem monat doch noch hinbekommen , mit ein wenig ausprobieren....was steht denn in deinem handbuch ? da steht das meistens drinn....auch wenns nicht übereinstimmt gibt es gute indformationen....poste das mal bitte , und auch die anordnung der pins bitte


----------



## Moritz123 (3. April 2003)

Kann man da einfach so rumstöpseln? Kann man da nix kaputt machen?

Ich hab mal die sachen aus dem Handbuch gescannt und angehängt..

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Paule (3. April 2003)

hmm
,das ist komisch , also , auf meinem mainboard hatte ich 9 pins , und mein usb-stecker hatte auch genau 9 stecker....
dann wären also bei dir am mainboard 2 pins nicht besetzt....probiers einfach mal so aus :

mainboard:""""""""""stecker:
1-VCC"""""""""""""""braunes VCC1
USB0-"""""""""""""""oranges D1-
USB0+"""""""""""""""blaues D1+
1-GND"""""""""""""""grünes GND
KEY"""""""""""""""""nix
---------------------------------------------
mainboard:""""""""""stecker:

2-VCC"""""""""""""""braun-weißes VCC0
USB1-"""""""""""""""orange-weißes D0-
USB1+"""""""""""""""blau-weißen D0+
2-GND"""""""""""""""grün-weißes GND
USBOC"""""""""""""""nix

also, so wie ich es geschrieben habe , würde ich es mal ausprobieren , aber ich weiss nicht , ob das so funktionieren soll ,da es ja bei mir anders ist....ich glaube , dass man darauf achten sollte ,dass die kabel mit weiss dran , und die ohne auf die jeweilige seite kommen ,da man das nicht mischen sollte ,weil ja jeder stecker  zu dem jeweiligen usb-port gehört.... ich glaube kaum,dass dabei was an der hardware kaputt geht , aber trotzdem solltest du vorsichtig sein....ich würde lieber nochmal den gehäusehersteller , oder den mainboard hersteller fragen ,da das ja wirklich nicht so einleuchtend ist...wenn dus probierst und was kaputt geht , was ich nicht denke , werde ich aber auch nicht die verantwortung übernehmen , du verstehst ja.....


ich hoffe ,dass es jetzt fiunktioniert , 

Grüße

Paule

P.S: die anführungsstriche musste ich machen ,da meine leerstellen nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## Moritz123 (3. April 2003)

ok..dann hau ich mal rein....
aber eins erscheint mir an deiner antwort unlogisch:
wieso D1 zu USB0 bzw D0 zu USB1 ?


----------



## Paule (3. April 2003)

das scheint mir auch unlogisch , aber wegen den kabel-farben meine ich,dass das so sein müsste , versteh ich aber selber nicht so ganz


----------

